# Time off for Turkey hunting



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m June eligible so I get all my vacation time back in June, I have my last 40 of vacation scheduled for next week to Turkey hunt. My boss comes to me today and says dont come to work for the rest of the week I’m paying you your vacation.......your laid off the whole month of May and I will see you in June . I’m sure I will be called back before then but as of right now, LIFE IS GOOD! Turkey woods here I come!
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Iam sure we will be looking a pictures of you and whole family with turkeys sometime next week.Best of luck


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the success' !!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Good luck & have a blast while it lasts. But I don't like you very much right now Barney.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Go get em Barney !! Good luck


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Good luck & have a blast while it lasts. But I don't like you very much right now Barney.


What’s up Norm, I thought the hammerhead would have been spreading a fan by now......your guide service slipping ?
Flight


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

I took all week off but I can only shoot one. Didn't you used to be able to buy as many tags as you want until the quota hit? This is only my second year hunting

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Flight of the arrow said:


> What’s up Norm, I thought the hammerhead would have been spreading a fan by now......your guide service slipping ?
> Flight


Yeah it's slipping alright. Varsity baseball has pretty much put a halt to everything except Sundays for the foreseeable future.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

To Hairy Sax,
Naw, thats for doe permits. And actually theres a limit on those. But that seems to change all the time, and depends on where you hunt. Lol


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

hairy sax said:


> I took all week off but I can only shoot one. Didn't you used to be able to buy as many tags as you want until the quota hit? This is only my second year hunting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If that's how it used to be, then it was before I started hunting them.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

hairy sax said:


> I took all week off but I can only shoot one. Didn't you used to be able to buy as many tags as you want until the quota hit? This is only my second year hunting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


In the fall southern mich ZZ you can buy a tag a day until there ou and shoot as Many toms and hens that you have tags for.I think it’s stupid some people could wipe them out in some area.I use to hunt fall just one Tom.Now I don’t rather save them for spring plenty of other things to hunt in fall


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Yeah it's slipping alright. Varsity baseball has pretty much put a halt to everything except Sundays for the foreseeable future.


I feel your pain buddy!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Thing is mine goes into summer ball to!
Flight


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

So after you fill your Michigan tag before May even starts what states are next and in what order.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

timbrhuntr said:


> So after you fill your Michigan tag before May even starts what states are next and in what order.


My tag starts May 1st.......young Flight has the ZZ tag so we have been trying to fill his tag !
Flight


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

That’s awesome for sure from a hunting standpoint. Would bother the heck outta me from a life standpoint as not being needed is never a good thing. Must be due to some supply chain shortage I would assume? Seems most places are begging for workers right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok so after you fill your tag May 1st lol


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> That’s awesome for sure from a hunting standpoint. Would bother the heck outta me from a life standpoint as not being needed is never a good thing. Must be due to some supply chain shortage I would assume? Seems most places are begging for workers right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I work for Fords it’s just like a paid vacation, it’s all good !
Flight


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Enjoy the time away from work during a prime hunting month. 

In my job the boss tells me I’m not needed sometime after the first or second week of June—with no unemployment coverage until we return in the fall—right when hunting season starts to get rolling again! Ugh!


----------

